# e-Sword New version 7.5 + Creeds and ECF



## 4ndr3w (Jan 5, 2005)

Rick Meyers of e-Sword has released his latest upgrade. He has also released:

- Ante-Nicene Fathers (9 Volumes)
- Creeds of Christendom (Philip Schaff)

http://www.e-sword.net/downloads.html
Be sure to click on "View Recent Additions and Updates"

_Note: For those who are new to this free PC Bible, it is modular and you'll need to install the modules that you want. It comes with the KJV and you can get the ESV, Geneva and HCSB free as well as many other great commentary's, dictionaries, etc. For $20 you can also purchase the NASB with strong's. _


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow! This guy has been busy! There are 3 Volumes of Creeds. Here is the TOC of the 1st Volume.

TABLE OF CONTENTS.
(Vol. I.)

"”"”"”"”"”"”"”
HISTORY OF THE CREEDS OF CHRISTENDOM.
"”"”"”"”"”"”"”


FIRST CHAPTER. 
ON CREEDS IN GENERAL. 
PAGE 
Â§1. Name and Definition 3 
Â§2. Origin of Creeds 4 
Â§3. Authority of Creeds 7 
Â§4. Value and Use of Creeds 8 
Â§5. Classification of Creeds 9 

SECOND CHAPTER. 
THE Å’CUMENICAL CREEDS. 
PAGE 
Â§6. General Character of the Å’cumenical Creeds 12 
Â§7. The Apostles' Creed 14 
Â§8. The Nicene Creed 24 
Â§9. The Creed of Chalcedon 29 
Â§10. The Athanasian Creed 34 

THIRD CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF THE GREEK CHURCH. 
PAGE 
Â§11. The Seven Å’cumenical Councils 43 
Â§12. The Confessions of Gennadius, A.D. 1453 46 
Â§13. The Answers of the Patriarch Jeremiah to the Lutherans, A.D. 1576 50 
Â§14. The Confession of Metrophanes Critopulus, A.D. 1625 52 
Â§15. The Confession of Cyril Lucar, A.D. 1631 54 
Â§16. The Orthodox Confession of Mogilas, A.D. 1643 58 

Â§17. The Synod of Jerusalem, and the Confession of Dositheus, A.D. 1672 61 
Â§18. The Synods of Constantinople, A.D. 1672 and 1691 67 
Â§19. The Doctrinal Standards of the Russo-Greek Church 68 
Â§20. Anglo-Catholic Correspondence with the Russo-Greek 74 
Â§21. The Eastern Sects: Nestorians, Jacobites, Copts, Armenians 78 

FOURTH CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF THE ROMAN CHURCH. 
PAGE 
Â§22. Catholicism and Romanism 83 
Â§23. Standard Expositions of the Roman Catholic System 85 
Â§24. The Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent, A.D. 1563 90 
Â§25. The Profession of the Tridentine Faith, A.D. 1564 96 
Â§26. The Roman Catecism, A.D. 1566 100 
Â§27. The Papal Bulls against the Jansenists, A.D. 1653, 1713 102 
Note on the Old Catholics in Holland, 107 
Â§28. The Papal Definition of the Immaculate Conception of the Virgin Mary, A.D. 1854 108 
Â§29. The Argument for the Immaculate Conception 113 
Â§30. The Papal Syllabus, A.D. 1864 128 
Â§31. The Vatican Council, A.D. 1870 134 
Â§32. The Vatican Decrees. The Constitution on the Catholic Faith 147 
Â§33. The Vatican Decrees, Continued. The Papal Infallibility Decree 150 
Â§34. Papal Infallibility Explained, and Tested by Scripture and Tradition 163 
Â§35. The Liturgical Standards of the Roman Church 189 
Â§36. The Old Catholics 191 

FIFTH CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF THE EVANGELICAL PROTESTANT CHURCHES. 
PAGE 
Â§37. The Reformation. Protestantism and Romanism 203 
Â§38. The Evangelical Confessions of Faith 209 
Â§39. The Lutheran and Reformed Confessions 211 

SIXTH CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF THE EVANGELICAL LUTHERAN CHURCH. 
PAGE 
Â§40. The Lutheran Confessions 220 
Â§41. The Augsburg Confession, A.D. 1530 225 
Â§42. The Apology of the Augsburg Confession, A.D. 1530 243 
Â§43. Luther's Catechisms, A.D. 1529 245 
Â§44. The Articles of Smalcald , A.D. 1537 253 
Â§45. The Formula of Concord, A.D. 1577 258 
Â§46. The Formula of Concord, Concluded 312 
Â§47. Superseded Lutheran Symbols. The Saxon Confession, and the WÃ¼rtemberg Confession, A.D. 1551 340 
Â§48. The Saxon Visitation Articles, A.D. 1592 345 
Â§49. An Abortive Symbol against Syncretism, A.D. 1655 349 

SEVENTH CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF THE EVANGELICAL REFORMED CHURCHES. 
PAGE 
Â§50. The Reformed Confessions . 354 
1. Reformed Confessions of Switzerland. 
Â§51. Zwinglian Confessions. The Sixty-seven Articles. The Ten Theses of Berne. The Confession to Charles V. The Confession to Francis I., A.D. 1523-1531 360 
Â§52. Zwingli's Distinctive Doctrines 369 
Â§53. The Confession of Basle, A.D. 1534 385 
Â§54. The First Helvetic Confession, A.D. 1536 388 
Â§55. The Second Helvetic Confession, A.D. 1566 390 
Â§56. John Calvin. His Life and Character 421 
Â§57. Calvin's Work 444 
Â§58. The Catechism of Geneva, A.D. 1541 467 
Â§59. The Zurich Consensus, A.D. 1549 471 
Â§60. The Geneva Consensus, A.D. 1552 474 
Â§61. The Helvetic Consensus Formula, A.D. 1675 477 

II. Reformed Confessions of France and the Netherlands. 
Â§62. The Gallican Confession, A.D. 1559 490 
Â§63. The French Declaration of Faith, A.D. 1872 498 
Â§64. The Belgic Confession, A.D. 1561 502 

Â§65. The Arminian Controversy and the Synod of Dort, A.D. 1604-1619 508 
Â§66. The Remonstrance, A.D. 1610 516 
Â§67. The Canons of Dort, A.D. 1619 519 

III. The Reformed Confessions of Germany. 
Â§68. The Tetrapolitan Confession, A.D. 1530 524 
Â§69. The Heidelberg Catechism, A.D. 1563 529 
Â§70. The Brandenburg Confessions 554 
The Confession of Sigismund (1614), 555 
The Colloquy at Leipzig (1631), 558 
The Declaration of Thorn (1645), 560 
Â§71. The Minor German Reformed Confessions 563 

IV. The Reformed Confessions of Bohemia, Poland, and Hungary. 
Â§72. The Bohemian Brethern and the Waldenses before the Reformation 565 
Â§73. The Bohemian Confessions after the Reformation, A.D. 1535 and 1575 576 
Â§74. The Reformation in Poland and the Consensus of Sendomir, A.D. 1570 581 
Â§75. The Reformation in Hungary and the Confession of Czenger, A.D. 1557 589 

V. The Anglican Articles of Religion. 
Â§76. The English Reformation 592 
Â§77. The Doctrinal Position of the Anglican Church and her Relation to other Churches 598 
Â§78. The Doctrinal Formularies of Henry VIII 611 
Â§79. The Edwardine Articles, A.D. 1553 613 
Â§80. The Elizabethan Articles, A.D. 1563 and 1571 615 
Â§81. Interpretation of the Thirty-nine Articles 622 
Â§82. Revision of the Thirty-nine Articles by the Protestant Episcopal Church in the United States of America, A.D. 1801 650 
Â§83. The Anglican Catechisms, A.D. 1549 and 1662 654 
Â§84. The Lambeth Articles, A.D. 1595 658 
Â§85. The Irish Articles, A.D. 1615 662 
Â§86. The Articles of the Reformed Episcopal Church, A.D. 1875 665 

VI. The Presbyterian Confessions of Scotland. 
Â§87. The Reformation in Scotland 669 
Â§88. John Knox 673 
Â§89. The Scotch Confession, A.D. 1560 680 
Â§90. The Scotch Covenants and the Scotch Kirk 685 
Â§91. The Scotch Catechisms 696 

VII. The Westminster Standards. 
Â§92. The Puritan Conflict 701 
Â§93. The Westminster Assembly 727 
Â§94. The Westminster Confession 753 
Â§95. Analysis of the Confession 760 
Â§96. The Westminster Catechisms 783 
Â§97. Criticism of the Westminster System of Doctrine 788 
Â§98. The Westminster Standards in America 804 
Â§99. The Westminster Standards among the Cumberland Presbyterians 813 

EIGHTH CHAPTER. 
THE CREEDS OF MODERN EVANGELICAL DENOMINATIONS. 
PAGE 
Â§100. General Survey 817 
Â§101. The Congregationalists 820 
Â§102. English Congregational Creeds 829 
Â§103. American Congregational Creeds 835 
Â§104. Anabaptists and Mennonites 840 
Â§105. The Calvinistic Baptists 844 
Â§106. The Arminian Baptists 856 
Â§107. The Society of Friends (Quakers) 859 
Â§108. The Moravians 874 
Â§109. Methodism 882 
Â§110. Methodist Creeds 890 
Â§111. Arminian Methodism 893 
Â§112. Calvinistic Methodism 901 
Â§113. The Catholic Apostolic Church (Irvingites) 905 
Â§114. The Evangelical Alliance 915 
Â§115. The Consensus and Dissensus of Creeds 919 
Â§116. The Disciples of Christ 930 
Â§117. The Universalists 933 
Â§118. The Unitarians 954


----------



## blhowes (Jan 5, 2005)

Andrew,
Thanks for letting us know about this. My E-sword is now upgraded, the creeds are downloaded, and the Ante-Nicene Fathers is downloading as we speak (at 56K, this may take a while). Just when you thought it couldn't get any better...

[Edited on 1-5-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, the Ante-Nicene Fathers is downloaded now. Poked around a little and all I can say is: 

I'm starting to think its time to send in a contribution.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 5, 2005)

So where's the Palm OS version? Well, I'm happy for you guys. No really, I am.... seriously!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe this is free!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> So where's the Palm OS version? Well, I'm happy for you guys. No really, I am.... seriously!


...Really??


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 5, 2005)

Max,
Biblethumper is an excellent Palm app..........
http://www.patdouble.com/biblethumper/


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2005)

This is great; I've had my eye on these for a while. Both of these should come in very handy!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 5, 2005)

Just when I thought that they couldn't posible fit more in, they add another whole library almost. 

It wouldn't be possible that the 54 volume set of Great Western Books is also available somewhere, would it? All I would need then would be the E-4, e-sword, and that set, and I would have a full library of everything I would need. I'm going to google it and see what I find.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, I found it. Its not downloadable, but its out there. 

http://books.mirror.org/gb.titles.html

It has more than I have in my library.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 5, 2005)

Another thing that I was unaware of is the User Modules:

http://www.e-sword.net/usermods/


----------



## JohnV (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Just when I thought that they couldn't posible fit more in, they add another whole library almost.
> 
> It wouldn't be possible that the 54 volume set of Great Western Books is also available somewhere, would it? All I would need then would be the E-4, e-sword, and that set, and I would have a full library of everything I would need. I'm going to google it and see what I find.



Of course, I was assuming the library available here and on A Puritan's Mind as well. Sure would be nice to have all those discs on hand. It's like university library at home.


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> Another thing that I was unaware of is the User Modules:
> 
> http://www.e-sword.net/usermods/



*4ndr3w*, are these for download to Topic Notes on E-Sword? How have I missed all these?


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> ...



Some are topic notes, however, they do have others. Example: Topic Notes | Bibles | Commentaries | Dictionaries | Devotions | Graphics

I found it under the "Links" area of the e-sword website. He also has a web based church calendar (called Web Events)that you can use for your church website.

http://www.equipministry.org/


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 11, 2005)

*** Just Released from e-Sword *** KJV 1611

Now you KJO folks can enjoy e-sword too! Or is it the other revision, or the other... ahhhhh!

_________________________________________________________

THE HOLY BIBLE, Conteyning the Old Testament, AND THE NEW: Newly Translated out of the Originall tongues: & with the former Translations diligently compared and reuised: by his Maiesties speciall Comandement Apppointed to be read in Churches.

Imprinted at London by Robert Barker. Printer to the Kings most Excellent Maiestie.

Anno Dom. 1611.

TO THE MOST HIGH AND MIGHTIE Prince, Iames by the grace of God King of Great Britaine, France and Ireland, Defender of the Faith, &c. THE TRANSLATORS OF THE BIBLE, with Grace, Mercie, and Peace, throughIesvs Christ our Lord. Great and manifold were the blessings (most dread Soueraigne) which Almighty God, the Father of all Mercies, bestowed vpon vs the people of England, when first he sent your Maiesties Royall person to rule and raigne ouer vs. For whereas it was the expectation of many, who wished not well vnto our Sion, that vpon the setting of that bright Occidentall Starre Queene Elizabeth of most happy memory, some thicke and palpable cloudes of darkenesse would so haue ouershadowed this land, that men should haue bene in doubt which way they were to walke, and that it should hardly be knowen, who was to direct the vnsetled State: the appearance of your Maiestie, as of the Sunne in his strength, instantly dispelled those supposed and surmised mists, and gaue vnto all that were well affected, exceeding cause of comfort; especially when we beheld the gouernment established in your Highnesse, and your hopefull Seed, by an vndoubted Title, and this also accompanied with Peace and tranquillitie, at home and abroad.

But amongst all our Ioyes, there was no one that more filled our hearts, then the blessed continuance of the Preaching of Gods word amongst vs, which is that inestimable treasure, which excelleth all the riches of the earth, because the fruit thereof extendeth it selfe, not onely to the time spent in this transitory world, but directeth and disposeth men vnto that Eternall happinesse which is aboue in Heauen.

Then, not to suffer this to fall to the ground, but rather to take it vp, and to continue it in that state, wherein the famous predecessour of your Highnesse did leaue it; Nay, to goe forward with the confidence and resolution of a man in maintaining the trueth of Christ, and propagating it farre and neere, is that which hath so bound and firmely knit the hearts of all your Maiesties loyall and Religious people vnto you, that your very Name is precious among them, their eye doeth behold you with comfort, and they blesse you in their hearts, as that sanctified person, who vnder God, is the immediate authour of their true happinesse. And this their contentment doeth not diminish or decay, but euery day increaseth and taketh strength, when they obserue that the zeale of your Maiestie towards the house of God, doth not slacke or goe backward, but is more and more kindled, manifesting it selfe abroad in the furthest parts of Christendome, by writing in defence of the Trueth, (which hath giuen such a blow vnto that man in Sinne, as will not be healed) and euery day at home, by Religious and learned discourse, by frequenting the house of God, by hearing the word preached, by cherishing the teachers therof, by caring for the Church as a most tender and louing nourcing Father.

There are infinite arguments of this right Christian and Religious affection in your Maiestie: but none is more forcible to declare it to others, then the vehement and perpetuated desire of the accomplishing and publishing of this Worke, which now with all humilitie we present vnto your Maiestie. For when your Highnesse had once out of deepe iudgment apprehended, how conuenient it was, That out of the Originall sacred tongues, together with comparing of the labours, both in our owne and other forreigne Languages, of many worthy men who went before vs, there should be one more exact Translation of the holy Scriptures into the English tongue; your Maiestie did neuer desist, to vrge and to excite those to whom it was commended, that the worke might be hastened, and that the businesse might be expedited in so decent a maner, as a matter of such importance might iustly require.

And now at last, by the Mercy of God, and the continuance of our Labours, it being brought vnto such a conclusion, as that we haue great hope that the Church of England shall reape good fruit thereby; we hold it our duety to offer it to your Maiestie, not onely as to our King and Soueraigne, but as to the prinicipall moouer and Author of the Worke. Humbly crauing of your most Sacred Maiestie, that since things of this quality haue euer bene subiect to the censures of ill meaning and discontented persons, it may receiue approbation and Patronage from so learned and iudicious a Prince as your Highnesse is, whose allowance and acceptance of our Labours, shall more honour and incourage vs, then all the calumniations and hard interpretations of other men shall dismay vs. So that, if on the one side we shall be traduced by Popish persons at home or abroad, who therefore will maligne vs, because we are poore Instruments to make Gods holy Trueth to be yet more and more knowen vnto the people, whom they desire still to keepe in ignorance and darknesse: or if on the other side, we shall be maligned by selfe-conceited brethren, who runne their owne wayes, and giue liking vnto nothing but what is framed by themselues, and hammered on their Anuile; we may rest secure, supported within by the trueth and innocencie of a good conscience, hauing walked the wayes of simplicitie and integritie, as before the Lord; And sustained without, by the powerfull Protection of your Maiesties grace and fauour, which will euer giue countenance to honest and Christian endeuours, against bitter censures, and vncharitable imputations.

The Lord of Heauen and earth blesse your Maiestie with many and happy dayes, that as his Heauenly hand hath enriched your Highnesse with many singular, and extraordinary Graces; so you may be the wonder of the world in this later age, for happinesse and true felicitie, to the honour of that Great God, and the good of his Church, through Iesvs Christ our Lord and onely Sauiour.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_Well, I found it. Its not downloadable, but its out there.
> 
> http://books.mirror.org/gb.titles.html
> 
> It has more than I have in my library.



You can download a lot (though not all) of these books for free at Blackmask in a variety of formats (MS Reader, Acrobat, text...).

http://www.blackmask.com

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------

